# Computer meltdown



## Caeserea (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi All,

I live in Mexico city, don't speak much Spanish yet and had problems with my computer.
End result = brick wall with non functioning computer!

Then I got introduced to Javier, an english speaking computer genius who isn't greedy! He is now a friend of mine and is teaching me spanish. I know this site requires promotions/business ads to be put in classifieds, for which one has to pay. I don't think I am contravening those rules by telling you all about a good guy who did a great job for me and several other expats I know. 

In these times of talk about corruption, killings, drugs and extortion, I think the Good Guys should be rewarded.

<snip>


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 10, 2014)

Having a good computer guy that is nice, trustworthy and speaks English is a God-send!


----------

